# Shipping from the UK (not furniture)



## Eveo (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello
I am moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks and am looking to ship clothes, small items (inc small tv, hifi) etc from the UK. Can anyone recommend a good reliable company? 
Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a number of companies that do this and I am sure there has been information previously posted on this forum,

Check out the following companies:

All Freight http://www.allfreight.co.uk/

World freight International Shipping, Shipping, International Removals, Air Freight, Overseas Removals - World Freight

1st Move International Removals | Fast UK to Overseas International Removal.


----------



## Eveo (Jan 19, 2013)

That is great, thank you.
I was looking at one online which had dreadful feedback and some are better in different countries etc.
I'll check these out this afternoon 
Thanks
Eve


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Shipping furniture*

Hi I'm moving out late September to dubai and am interested in any recommendations for a shipping company from the UK and also a pet removal company for my Labrador. Can anyone offer any advice please?

Dawn


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Look at Airpets Ltd for your Labrador. Speak to Justine Chambers or contact tem via their website and put in details and they will provide a quote. They will sort out the export certificate etc, collect te pet from home to transport to Heathrow, organise the flight etc. they were brilliant with our cat. 

We used Sterling for our shipping of furniture who were great - packing in UK and good unpackers this end.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great thank you. How are you finding life in dubai. It's a scary move but we are looking forward to it. Lots to sort out.
Regards 
Dawn


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Barnie13 said:


> That's great thank you. How are you finding life in dubai. It's a scary move but we are looking forward to it. Lots to sort out.
> Regards
> Dawn


Finding life here okay as newbies! Once you sort out that end and this end you will adjust. Our child loves it.....lets see if he still does once school starts. 
Cat took a bit longer to settle but once our shipped goods arrived she was content.

Depending on what you are looking for here you can live it....loads on offer! 



All the best and good luck.


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

You can pm me for air freight and shipping info


----------

